# She had it to do, and got'r done!



## Bodupp

If you could see inside my friend Terri's head, I'm convinced you would see thousands of dwarfs on unicycles juggling swords on a figure eight track. Her husband, Nick, says her brain is like a BB in a boxcar, and when she tilts her head to one side, the BB rolls over, and there's no telling what she gonna come up with.

Her latest idea was to go striper fishing, throw the castnet herself, catch all the bait herself, and catch a striper on the bait that SHE caught. All I had to do was drive the boat...

The first thing I did when we got to my bait getting place was back into a damn stump with my outboard. Bent one blade of my prop over in the shape of a hand trying to hold water. As luck would have it, there was an old campsite nearby, and I used two rocks from an old fire ring to beat the prop back into shape (kinda).

On to the bait catching... Bless her heart, she damn near wore me out just watching, trying her best to get some big gizzard shad, but there was no quit in her. After a solid hour of work, we had eleven good baits, so I said let's go.

First cast in the striper zone produced a smallish striper that she wanted to unhook herself. Of course she did... and dropped it on the deck between her feet where the striper stabbed two holes in her ankle with its dorsal spines. ("You're bleeding.") ("I know.")

Next cast produced another strike but no hookup. We're down to nine baits. Fully aware of the effort required to have bait, she was suddenly protective of her "babies", so we decided to slow-troll a couple of baits downcurrent. A quarter mile downstream, the port rod goes off like a bomb! TUNA! I'm thinking, but come to my senses.

Terri's in La-La Land, possibly directing unicycle traffic.

"TERRI!"

"Whuh...what?"

"Your phone is ringing!"

She has hell getting the rod from the holder, but manages - by herself. This is a big ol' goodun, and the fish does like big stripers like to do - come to the surface and race across the river with its tail slicing the water like a shark fin. I'm clearing the other line when she lets fly with an expletive. He gone.

Eight baits left. Spotted bass attacks killed two more baits - the rotten little shits. Six baits left. We continued downriver, and as we passed a little island she gets bit again, and lands her personal best striper. Hallelujah!

I thought I could hear juggled swords falling to the pavement, and the squeak of unicycles fading away... I wonder where the BB will roll to next?


----------



## Yakavelli

Now THAT'S a good fish story! Way to go! Is that around here?


----------



## Bodupp

Tallapoosa River near Montgomery. And thanks on the story. Always like a happy ending.


----------



## Bravo87

Good for her! Dedication!


----------



## Jason

Good deal.....she is a great catch to go all out like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcoss15

Good job to her, great report like always.


----------



## KingCrab

If ya cain't have fun,,,, Don't do it !


----------



## Faithnfishin

Awesome story and obviously a awesome woman, good for her!!


----------



## Bodupp

Tonight, she invited me and some friends over for fish sandwiches. Oh boy, were they good. Served on fresh bakery buns with her signature sauce and cole slaw. She fried the fish in a seasoned beer batter rolled in corn flake crumbs. Resturant quality. Did it all herself. (imagine that). :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Collins

Thats awesome !
Wish my wife could catch bait ! LOL


----------



## fla_scout

Great read! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Dragnfly

*Nice*

Got to love a nice looking lady throwing a cast net in a bikini!!!!!! Love it, Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Excellent story - you got writing skills......and still looks like you are a great guide! By the way, my buddy was bream fishing on the bottom with a cricket Sat. morning when I began to hear him fussin and gruntin - I walked over to see what was goin on and when I get there his pole is doubled over and he starts hollerin to find the net, "I've got the world record bluegill", turned out to be a big carp like you were tellin me about, we laughed, and then tried to catch more but couldn't get another bite


----------



## Bodupp

Thanks, Try'n. Were y'all fishing off that new pier? Try slinging a few handfulls of wet oatmeal off your pier - the carp will be there in a half hour or less. Then bait up with a ball of oatmeal or niblets corn, but be sure to secure your rod!

I can't decide what is my favorite part of carp fishing. Is it (A) They come to you, not you chasing them? (B) Bait is cheap and readily available? (C) The drag-screaming fight? (D) The fact you don't have to clean fish after a fun day? (E) The absolute laziness of it all? (F) The taste of a cold one while you wait in the shade on a pier you built yourself? Of course it's (G) All of the above.


----------



## Try'n Hard

He was a few hundred yards away on a bank spot that he has baited with cottonseed meal cake. He caught a few small cats and bream. The fish have moved out of my area and into the main river. Should be back when the weather cools a bit. I'll try the oatmeal

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jackback

Thank you for putting up with me and my BB rolling around idea. I hadn't thrown a cast net in years but it was like riding a bicycle. You are the man!:thumbup: Thanks again, Terri.


----------



## Bodupp

I'm the man? You're the one throwing the net all afternoon. So I guess you're lobbying to go back and get the big one?

And who's the fat guy in your avatar? :whistling:


----------



## jackback

I am so busted! Of course I am lobbying. The big one is still there. I know where he stays! He got away from me twice now. My turn to get him! Can't give him a pass. As far as my avatar, great guide who has patience for a work in progress.


----------



## Try'n Hard

She's gonna need her own boat - lol


----------



## Mark Collins

Wonder if she needs a job as a fishing guide LOL


----------



## Bodupp

She has a 34 foot boat named after her on the coast. Here's a pic of her at the helm, probably driving in circles in the Gulf.


----------



## Mark Collins

Driving in circles in the gulf !!!!!!!!

Now Thats FUNNY right there


----------



## Mark Collins

I put my wife in my boat once and backed her in the water thinking she could use the trolling motor to pull it to the dock, WRONG all she could do was go in circles, I had to swim out and get her in 55 degree water LOL

I had trained her to use the trolling motor, imagine that


----------



## Bodupp

I'll bet she got another lesson after you warmed up!


----------



## Mark Collins

Bodupp said:


> I'll bet she got another lesson after you warmed up!


She learned some new cuss words thats for sure lol


----------



## jackback

Do what you gotta do to find the spot huh? Wasn't driving in circles going on when I caught my Jack Crevalle? Oh what a day!


----------



## Bodupp

I think I hear unicycles firing up.


----------



## armyguardus

All I can say is wow


----------



## jackback

Oh yeah, unicycles are firing up! BB is rolling! Hope your rested up. Full moon is right around the corner! :thumbup:


----------



## jackback

*BB*

:whistling:


----------



## Bodupp

jackback said:


> Oh yeah, unicycles are firing up! BB is rolling! Hope your rested up. Full moon is right around the corner! :thumbup:


New adventure coming Sunday to a lake near you. You need to bring more clothes and a backup net chunker.

If I was a striper, I'd be damned scared right now... :shifty:



(I know I am)


----------



## jackback

Saaaweet! I have someone in mind as a backup castnet chunker. She's a green horn but I think she can be taught. She does love to fish!


----------



## Lexcore

Nice pictures and great fish story  thank you for sharing....


----------



## Kim

She did good!


----------



## jackback

Hey Bodupp, don't we need to be fishing?


----------



## Bodupp

Oh, hell...

Uh, my walker is still in the shop...

I've gone Vampire and don't get out in direct sunlight anymore. My dermatologist must have called you needing more work.

Oh, ok.


----------



## jackback

Saaaaweet! I am ready!!!


----------

